# Festplatte



## kAmBeR (30. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

also ich habe jetzt eine IBM 80GB drin (7.200 u/min) und in meiner Schublade liegt eine Seagate 30 GB (5.400 u/min).

Meine Frage:

Könnte ich die noch die 30er dazu anschließen, ohne Speed-Verlust zu bekommen?

Ich habe mal gehört, das die Festplatten gleich schnell sein müssen, jedoch bin ich mir nicht sicher

Danke Im Voraus

mfg
kAmBeR


----------



## Eyewitness (31. Oktober 2003)

Die Geschwindigkeit von der Platte zum Board wird ja nicht durch die Umdrehungsgeschwindigkeit festgelegt, sondern durch den Bus. Du musst Dir anschauen, wie schnell Deine Platten Daten übertragen können. Sprich UDMA 1 oder 2 oder nur DMA, etc. Auf diese Angabe kommt es an.


----------



## Tim C. (31. Oktober 2003)

Und dann ist prinzipiell zu sagen, dass wenn du dann die zwei Platten zusammenschließt und sie sollte nicht die gleiche Geschwindigkeit unterstützen, so laufen beide Platten, auf dem größten gemeinsamen möglichen Speed. Also wird die schnellere Platte auch nur noch so schnell laufen wie langsamere, gesetzt den Fall, dass sie an einem IDE Strang hängen.

So war das doch oder ?


----------

